# Yellow morph Sleepy



## Fuscus (Oct 18, 2004)

A while back there was an enquiry about yellow morphed sleepies, I think from Chewy22, and he got a number of joke replies, including from yours truely.

Well, um, look what I found yesterday


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 18, 2004)

head


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 18, 2004)

Another shot


----------



## chewy22 (Oct 18, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## instar (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks fantastic ! :lol:


----------



## Greebo (Oct 19, 2004)

Cool...How much do you want for him?


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 19, 2004)

Greebo said:


> Cool...How much do you want for him?


Ha Ha. The animal was re-released after the photos (dispite the temptation)


----------



## Bryony (Oct 19, 2004)

what other colours morphs is there in sleepys?
i have only seen black ones and now a yellow one


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 19, 2004)

There is the amazing sub-species from WA with a orange head


----------



## westaussie (Oct 24, 2004)

How about these ones ??


----------



## westaussie (Oct 24, 2004)

Will post some better pics soon


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2004)

Fwoar! Awesome!!


----------



## Ricko (Oct 24, 2004)

both are stunning


----------



## RAZZA (Oct 25, 2004)

Now that puts ours to shame indeed very nice


----------



## womas4me (Oct 25, 2004)

They are good if you can get someone to sell you one.


----------



## RAZZA (Oct 25, 2004)

Womas... well what about you... ???? how many beers for a couple of em...???? :wink: 

cheers


----------



## womas4me (Oct 25, 2004)

They dont occur in the north west sorry.


----------



## RAZZA (Oct 25, 2004)

Damn.. further south... now it will cost me real money  
perhaps a drive down south for you..... :wink: 

cheers


----------



## Magpie (Oct 25, 2004)

Anyone wanting yellow phase sleepies better get onto the herptrader right quick.


----------



## womas4me (Oct 25, 2004)

They look OK but nowhere near as good as the one in the photos in this thread


----------



## westaussie (Oct 25, 2004)

I am the only one in W.A with this colour form at the moment.


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 25, 2004)

Gobsmacked!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2004)

Ahhhhh, it's on fire!! :wink: 
:shock: One of the best i've seen!! 
How/where did you get it?


----------



## westaussie (Oct 25, 2004)

Gabe - I am a licenced dealer and was issued with the first pet takers licence in W.A

I have quite a collection of W.A reptiles.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow they are amazing. ever heard of swap and don't tell :lol: .


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Oct 25, 2004)

goergous skink there west aussie


----------



## RAZZA (Oct 26, 2004)

Agree west aussie one hell of a nice stumpie  


cheers


----------



## Nome (Oct 26, 2004)

Incredible skink westaussie!

There were some orange ones for sale on Herptrader a while back. unfortunately at the time I wasn't in the position to buy any.


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 26, 2004)

Magpie said:


> Anyone wanting yellow phase sleepies better get onto the herptrader right quick.


 The ones on herp trader are just the "Normal" Adalaide colors. Nice skinks though.


----------



## teza (Oct 26, 2004)

Here is a pic of a Sleepy I found one afternoon in Longreach QLD ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

I know i didnt have a sheltered childhood, but i have never ever seen a sleepy in the wild!!


----------



## Magpie (Oct 26, 2004)

looks like a nice but normal eastern suburbs bob-tail to me west aussie


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: RE: Yellow morph Sleepy*



Teamsherman said:


> I know i didnt have a sheltered childhood, but i have never ever seen a sleepy in the wild!!


 They are a dry area animal (hence their liking for SA). Head south west to, say, broken hill or renmark.
I remember driving along the QLD/NSW border and was rapt in seeing one about 1,000 km into the trip. Down here, if you want to photgraph one, you need to push three out of the way.


----------



## craig.a.c (Oct 26, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Yellow morph Sleepy*

We get a few around this way. Gets real dry here in summer, snakes galore (even if they are only browns that i see)

The 'sleepy' is a shingle back right? Don't the pair for life?


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Yellow morph Sleepy*



craig.a.c said:


> The 'sleepy' is a shingle back right?


right


craig.a.c said:


> Don't the pair for life?


right again. One of the problems with sleepies is that they can be reluctant to pair up when adult


----------



## NoOne (Oct 26, 2004)

Wild yes....captivity no......come breeding season if shingles are kept in large colonies they will mate with who ever the hell they fell like.....randy little blitters


----------



## westaussie (Oct 28, 2004)

> looks like a nice but normal eastern suburbs bob-tail to me west aussie



Not at all Magie. You will not find this colour form within 400 kms of perth.

Here is an example of the perth colour form that you may find in the hills or eastern suburbs but they are nothing like the black &amp; red form.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 29, 2004)

WOW! That stumpy is amazing!!!


----------



## Nome (Oct 29, 2004)

dugadugabowbow said:


> Wild yes....captivity no......come breeding season if shingles are kept in large colonies they will mate with who ever the hell they fell like.....randy little blitters



Very true indeed, sad to break the myth of pairing for life, but in colonies, they do not seem to practise monogamy.


----------



## peterescue (Oct 29, 2004)

chocolate chip anyone


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

Looks more mocha coffee to me peter


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

mmmmmmmm coffee


----------



## hugsta (Oct 29, 2004)

> what other colours morphs is there in sleepys?
> i have only seen black ones and now a yellow one


You can also get brown ones.


----------



## peterescue (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow, brown ones. Got any photos Huggy :wink:


----------



## hugsta (Oct 31, 2004)

This is my small colony of shingles which will be up for sale soon for $500. 4 females and 2 males. You can see the two brown ones quite distinctly.


----------



## snakegirl (Oct 31, 2004)

I wonder if anyone can point out in Hugsta's pic which one isnt a shingleback... ? %)


----------



## instar (Oct 31, 2004)

shhhhhh! its mild mannered reporter for the daily herp, bluey kent, in disguise! when he puts his lil cape on he becomes....super skink! :lol:

It's about as an effective disguise as clarks glasses anyway! boy those folk in smallville mustve been stupid! :lol:


----------



## Springherp (Oct 31, 2004)

Since we're all posting pics of shingles... this is a Bourke form.


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

All very nice They are one of my favourites !


----------



## peterescue (Oct 31, 2004)

Actualy, those brown one are cute little b uggers.
$500 hey? mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hugsta (Oct 31, 2004)

They are very nice Peter. I would love to keep them but am running rapidly out of room. :-(


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 1, 2004)

very nice shingle there springherp


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

NICE as shingle's there hugs, though i think one is a bit weird/sick...might of had a species change :wink:


----------



## hugsta (Nov 1, 2004)

> NICE as shingle's there hugs, though i think one is a bit weird/sick...might of had a species change


It's a longtailed shingleback Pete.....lol


----------



## snakes_alive (Nov 12, 2004)

Beautiful, I never knew they had such colouring,


----------



## obee (Nov 12, 2004)

Man I must have the worst lookin stumpy's in Australia,there are some absolutely magnificent animals here.I would love some nice ones but no good here on the coast.


obee


----------



## snakes_alive (Nov 13, 2004)

Mine are basic in colour but I think they are all beautiful, the cutest face

Debbie


----------

